# Rays TE37 or CE28 18x 114.3 105.J ET15~



## gt4 wrc (May 17, 2019)

Wanted if anyone has some for sale please


----------



## Skint (Oct 11, 2014)

They do turn up on here from time to time.

Ebays a good sources as well. Long shot but worth keeping an eye on gumtree etc.

Good luck


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

gt4 wrc said:


> Wanted if anyone has some for sale please


Perhaps, it's good idea to specify your budget and the condition of the wheels that you are looking for?

Cheers


----------



## gt4 wrc (May 17, 2019)

thanks guys - budget isn't the driver, finding the right wheels is.
condition wise, i want to have them as my main wheels so the best condition i can find.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

I may have some for sale in a month it so. Immaculate condition.


----------



## MIKEGTR (Jul 8, 2005)

Also have nearly new tyres on them (can***8217;t remember make)


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

gt4 wrc said:


> Wanted if anyone has some for sale please


What's your email?


----------



## gt4 wrc (May 17, 2019)

MIKEGTR said:


> I may have some for sale in a month it so. Immaculate condition.


can you advise the spec inc offset please?

many thanks


----------



## gt4 wrc (May 17, 2019)

MIKEGTR said:


> I may have some for sale in a month it so. Immaculate condition.





blubox said:


> What's your email?


hi - do you have some for sale?
if you would share spec it'd be really helpful


----------



## blubox (Mar 27, 2014)

nismo LM GT4 Omori spec, interested??


----------



## gt4 wrc (May 17, 2019)

blubox said:


> nismo LM GT4 Omori spec, interested??


yes interested
can you send me full spec and pics
[email protected]


----------



## Fuel Performance (Aug 31, 2010)

FYI if you are still looking,

RAYS VOLK RACING TE37 BRONZE!
Size: 18 x 10.5
Offset: +15
PCD: 5 x 114.3
Colour: Bronze
£2400.00 UK Next Day Delivered
Brand New in the Rays Boxes straight from the Rays factory
Email - [email protected]


----------

